# where to buy prong collar



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

ahhh-im going out of my mind. i was going to get the prong from ray allen-but i need extra links, a leash and a tab and i don't like their tabs and the links they are charging (what i think) is a lot (i think i've seen it cheaper).
elite canine doesn't have the size i want-neither does active dogs or sport dogs.

does anyone know of a good website where i can get a decent leather leash, a leather tab and a 2.25 prong collar and buy extra links???
am i asking too much?

**i should note i am having a hard time finding the stainless steel HS prong collar in 2.25**


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Elite K9? If you can't find what you need on the site, call them. I've seen some things from them that aren't listed on the site.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know leerburg.com sells them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

for some reason I thought leerburg stopped selling prongs?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Think they still have them.

Go for quality, like Herm Sprenger.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I know leerburg.com sells them.


they do have them (they stopped selling the quick release)...they are $5 more than everywhere else. i will go look at the leashes/tabs and decide from there.
might call elite-they don't carry anything smaller than a 3.22


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

ahh. now i am getting irratated. leerburg wants $30 for what i've seen about $27 elsewhere...which i don't mind spending alittle extra because they have everything i need...but how come the LENGTH varies on websites?? do they all come with the same amount of links?? or is leerburg charging MORE for LESS links?? they claim their 2.25 fits a 13'' neck (my dog's is around 17) other websites say the 2.24 fits up to 14'' and i've seen another one that says 15''. what's up with this?? should i just get the 3mm?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If it is the old quick release with the french snap good riddance much easier to put on the standard one.

There is a newer one with a nylon quick release that is really nice (a teammate has one)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine is not name brand but got it at tractor supply for like 15$ and works well Bella she walks like a dream wile on it. And pulls like a mule on her flat nylon collar.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never heard any of those brands. I bought mine at Petsmart for about $20. Denver's been using his old one from 4 months to 9 months, no rust, no snapping, no bending. Strong and works well. At 10 months I bought another one with bigger prongs. At 11 months I had to buy extra single prongs to add - also from Petsmart. Cheap at about $3 for 2-3 prongs. Never had a problem with these prong collars or their strength or durability. From what I'm reading his is standard over the head type. I don't trust quick release. This is the only collar Denver wears.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> **i should note i am having a hard time finding the stainless steel HS prong collar in 2.25**


 
Which one are you having difficulty finding in stainless steel?

The ultra plus 2.25mm, or the buckle 2.25mm,or the black stainless buckle 2.25mm, or the twin O ring buckle 2.25mm, the sliding buckle 2.25mm, or maybe the pull tab 2.25mm?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Pet Edge has it AND you can buy extra links

Herm Sprenger German Steel Prong Dog Collars | PetEdge.com


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> ahh. now i am getting irratated. leerburg wants $30 for what i've seen about $27 elsewhere...which i don't mind spending alittle extra because they have everything i need...but how come the LENGTH varies on websites?? do they all come with the same amount of links?? or is leerburg charging MORE for LESS links?? they claim their 2.25 fits a 13'' neck (my dog's is around 17) other websites say the 2.24 fits up to 14'' and i've seen another one that says 15''. what's up with this?? should i just get the 3mm?


 
**SPOILER** Here's an issue we see quite a lot. The standard length of an HS 2.25mm collar is either 16 inches or 16.5 inches depending on style, they have 10 links. One trick you'll see for retailers to increase the price or to build up a stock of extra links is to reduce the size. If you see a 14 inch collar, it's had 2 links removed from the factory standard size and the price will likely be lower than another retailers 16 inch offering, but add the 2 links back on at the original retailers price and suddenly it's more expensive. Sprengers catalogue is online, it states the gauge sizes, lengths, metal and part number. If the collar you're looking at varies from this specification it's been 'modified'.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought my prong from gundogsupply.com. Their customer service is awesome. I ordered my e-collar from them for my lab and I usually look their first to see if they happen to have something before I go some where else. I use a Herm Sprenger prong collar.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Pet Edge has it AND you can buy extra links
> 
> Herm Sprenger German Steel Prong Dog Collars | PetEdge.com


i have to research the SKU # on that because i think that's the chrome plated one. thanks for the link though! i hope it is the SS one


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Salix said:


> I've never heard any of those brands. I bought mine at Petsmart for about $20. Denver's been using his old one from 4 months to 9 months, no rust, no snapping, no bending. Strong and works well. At 10 months I bought another one with bigger prongs. At 11 months I had to buy extra single prongs to add - also from Petsmart. Cheap at about $3 for 2-3 prongs. Never had a problem with these prong collars or their strength or durability. From what I'm reading his is standard over the head type. I don't trust quick release. This is the only collar Denver wears.


 i have one from petsmart right now-but samson just outgrew it so i wanted to get a nicer one for our mondio training. im just obsessive lol


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

MegansGrace said:


> I bought my prong from gundogsupply.com. Their customer service is awesome. I ordered my e-collar from them for my lab and I usually look their first to see if they happen to have something before I go some where else. I use a Herm Sprenger prong collar.


they don't sell the 2.25


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Salix said:


> From what I'm reading his is standard over the head type. I don't trust quick release.


Heavens above. No prong collar is an 'over the head type' 

Both sides have a big wire loop if you've bought a no name brand, one link has a bar behind it and is 'fixed' in place. The other side just clips into the big wire loop.

To put the collar on, unclip the link from that big wire loop, put it around the neck and then clip the link back into the big wire loop. Presto, on.

If it's a Sprenger without a quick release, just unclip any link, put around the neck and clip the links back together. Presto, on.

If you have a collar that fits over the head it's way too big, way way too big, and you've luckily managed to avoid poking an eye out so far.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

im so irratated i still can't find one. leerburg is the only one that really has it and it's a rip off. i will have to dog through websites tomorrow


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> im so irratated i still can't find one. leerburg is the only one that really has it and it's a rip off. i will have to dog through websites tomorrow


 
Ok, which collar do you want? Tomorrow morning I'll be sat no more than 40 yards away from it


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

*sigh* here we go......


http://www.luvmydog.co.uk/acatalog/stainless_classic_D_pic.html

http://www.luvmydog.co.uk/acatalog/stainless_buckle_pic.html

http://www.luvmydog.co.uk/acatalog/stainless_buckle_black_pic.html

http://www.luvmydog.co.uk/acatalog/stainless_buckle_slide_pic.html

http://www.luvmydog.co.uk/acatalog/stainless_buckle_twin_pic.html

There's 3 of the 2.25mm collars out of stock at the moment because they're on back order to Germany, but they'll be arriving 1st week in October. One is the twin O ring buckle 2.25mm (pictured), the other is the ultra plus 2.25mm with the handle (not pictured), the final one we only get in to order is the mirror buckle collar in either gauge (not pictured) but since no-one's ever asked us for it so no rush to put that one on the shelves. Apart from those 3 mentioned every single prong collar in every finish and size Sprenger make is in a box on a shelf, show me a picture of the one you want and I'll let you know what it is and it's complete specs.

If it's not in this list then it doesn't exist in 2.25mm stainless steel. I already know no-one can match or beat the prices so you tell me exactly what you're looking for and I'll give you the link to order it. Outside their own warehouse you won't find this much Sprenger equipment on shelves anywhere in the world, there's even another few hundred lines we don't bother to list on the website including back catalogue equipment, and to top it off there's a whole series of bespoke equipment manufactured by Sprenger for us that other retailers don't have access to.

Not to press the point, but did you want a Sprenger specialist?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use an HS quick release on one of my dogs. FWIW the collar *has* come apart but not once has it ever come apart at the quick release. All of my HS prong collars seem very loose where the links snap together compared to my pet store brand. When the dog is "working" it's not an issue because the collar is being used and having it tight keeps the links locked together. But if I put a dog in a crate with it on and they itch their neck, sometimes the collars pop off. Yes I know how to fit them, no they are not fitted too loose. The first prong I owned was the pet store brand that is much harder to pop apart. I originally got the HS quick release because I thought all prongs were that "tight" and sometimes it was difficult for me to get on/off the dog. The easiest collar for me to unclip is Pan's HS (not a quick release). I've dropped it on the ground and had links pop off, lol.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Try Sprenger Stainless Steel Prong Collar, Dog Training Collar, prong Collar : DogSport Gear

They are a Canadian Company but pricing is US and have shipping points in the US and Canada. Some of their prong collars are on sale right now.

I have the quick release one too and it did come off because I did not fasten it correctly - 100% my fault. It didn't matter because I just put it on and was attaching the leash. I have since started using a tab attached to the prong and to the regular collar, just in case.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> ahhh-im going out of my mind. i was going to get the prong from ray allen-but i need extra links, a leash and a tab and i don't like their tabs and the links they are charging (what i think) is a lot (i think i've seen it cheaper).
> elite canine doesn't have the size i want-neither does active dogs or sport dogs.
> 
> does anyone know of a good website where i can get a decent leather leash, a leather tab and a 2.25 prong collar and buy extra links???
> ...


I got mine from Amazon Marketplace. Here's 2.25:

Amazon.com: Herm Sprenger Prong Collar 14 inch Lightweight: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The 'pet shop' brands collars you'll be familiar with (except of one we know of) are all made in China with low quality steel which is notoriously rigid and brittle, the links can and do snap. They're a pain to put on and take off because the steel has no spring in it, the chrome plating is thinner than tissue paper and the ends are chisel cut which I find the most disturbing aspect of these collars. Chisel cutting is how metal coat hangers are made and we all know how scratchy the end of a coat hanger is, that's why the prongs are flat at the bottom and always have a notch one side and a burr the other side, it scares me that people will put them on their dogs.
A prong collar does need maintenance, every so often the links should be checked, and if they're loose it only takes a moment to unclip the link, bend the prongs outwards slightly and reattach it into the collar. It'll be good and tight again and unlikely to just pop off.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

BGSD said:


> I got mine from Amazon Marketplace. Here's 2.25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Old ultra style, 2 links missing and chrome not stainless


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> Old ultra style, 2 links missing and chrome not stainless


I bought 2 for extra links. Not sure about the chrome vs stainless thing. What's the difference?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

those are all chrome..i was looking for stainless-except for the one from dog sport gear. i need to look more into that one because it says 14" so i am going to have to purchase more links. i was going to get it from there but didn't like that fact the leash didn't match the tab. ohh...lol...i think i am just going t have to get over it lol


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> those are all chrome..i was looking for stainless-except for the one from dog sport gear. i need to look more into that one because it says 14" so i am going to have to purchase more links and iw ant to make sure it's not the chrome one....but looking at the price i am pretty sure it's the stainless one. i hate that some of these companies don't specify


** information removed by Admin. Advertising is only allowed in the paid vendors forum**


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

** quote removed by Admin. Advertising**

i saw that  if i can't find anything by tomorrow i will do that and add it all up. thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Herm Sprenger prong collars with side release, quick release buckle|Leashes by Design

Small SS collar is $26.00, extra links are $2.75 each. 

*Small prong collar - $26.00
Herm Sprenger collar, Stainless Steel
End Swivel 
Approximately 15" long
Fits up to a 14" neck (before adding extra links)
9 links, 2.25mm - each link is 3/4" wide x 1 1/8" long

Extra links - 
Micro - $1.50 each
Small chrome plated - $1.00 each (43% off, reg $1.75)
Small Stainless Steel - $2.75 each
Medium chrome plated - $1.00 each (50% off, reg $2.00)
Large Stainless Steel - $3.00 each*

I can vouch for these Leerburg leashes, I have two of them and I love them! They are stiff at first but soften up quickly. Mine have gotten mud on them, salt water from trips to the ocean - the leather is still perfect and the hardware doesn't seize. I've had leather leashes from pet supply stores that stretch and fade and get stiff, and the hardware locks up. 

Leerburg | Leather Dog Leashes

They have matching tabs and several lengths of traffic leads. If you want the tab as a safety backup for the prong collar (I have tabs for each dog that I connect to the prong and leash on one end and their nylon flat collars on the other end), they just came out with this awesome leash with a built in tab: Leerburg | Prong Collar Leash™


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

BGSD said:


> I bought 2 for extra links. Not sure about the chrome vs stainless thing. What's the difference?


 
It's a difference in the metals used to make the collars. All the plated collars are a basic metal collar which is then plated to give them a smooth and shiney surface coat, much like bumpers on old cars. The downside to a plated collar is underneath it's just metal and the plated layer is keeping the rust off it. Over time, and depending on the use it could be years, the plated layer can be pitted, scratched or damaged and eventually it'll wear away exposing the metal which will then rust. Once rust gets under the plated layer it's game over, the chrome will peel off and the collar will look terrible, much like bumpers on old cars 

Stainless steel has several qualities in favour over plated collars. The most obvious is it won't rust and there's no plated layer to damage. If you scratch stainless steel it'll just look scuffed and still won't rust. It's not impossible for stainless steel to get a surface blemish or even show signs of rust, but it can just be scrubbed off. Basically the longevity is far superior, grit or salt water will kill a plated surface in no time, stainless steel will withstand the conditions.

Stainless steel is also a lot stronger than a standard metal collar and is lighter on a like for like basis. A chain gauge of 4.0mm in normal plated metal can be substituted with a 3.0mm stainless equivalent up to a point, it does have a finite breaking strain so for safety you'd eventually use a 4.0mm stainless collar instead. They may cost twice as much, but they'll last considerably more than twice as long so over time it's actually a better investment.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> The 'pet shop' brands collars you'll be familiar with (except of one we know of) are all made in China with low quality steel which is notoriously rigid and brittle, the links can and do snap. They're a pain to put on and take off because the steel has no spring in it, the chrome plating is thinner than tissue paper and the ends are chisel cut which I find the most disturbing aspect of these collars. Chisel cutting is how metal coat hangers are made and we all know how scratchy the end of a coat hanger is, that's why the prongs are flat at the bottom and always have a notch one side and a burr the other side, it scares me that people will put them on their dogs.


Well, mine is not chiseled. I know what that looks like/feels like and would never use that on my dogs. My pet shop brand prong is smooth and rounded just like my HS prongs. I've had it the longest of all my prong collars and it's held up just like the others. The main differences are that it is a bit harder to take apart (but not impossible, and unlike my HS prongs it has never popped apart by itself despite fitting slightly looser on the particular dog that wears it) and that the part where the chain loops through is not a solid "plate" like on the HS but this hasn't presented any issues.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it a Coastal?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no idea, I've had it for years.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hallmark K9, Kraftwerk - both sell HS - much as I have reservations about KW - for call in purchases, he seems to be a bit better on pricing - and I always buy from Jim Hill at events and support him...I get my leads custom made tho, I use a couple of Amish leather shops (that don't breed dogs!!!)

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> The 'pet shop' brands collars you'll be familiar with (except of one we know of) are all made in China with low quality steel which is notoriously rigid and brittle, the links can and do snap. They're a pain to put on and take off because the steel has no spring in it, the chrome plating is thinner than tissue paper and the ends are chisel cut which I find the most disturbing aspect of these collars.


Been using my pet shop brand every day, sometimes twice a day for five years. It's not chisel cut and the chrome has never been damaged.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i ended up just getting it through ray allen with 3 extra links  i didn't like the leashes or tabs from there though so i am going to get those elsewhere.
i also got them tags from dogtagart.com **sigh** sometimes looking around websites can be dangerous!


----------

